# Special Forces ATV training



## Diesel_Actual (May 15, 2010)

Short little video highlighting Special Forces ATV driving course in Germany


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 9, 2012)

Man I love that….they built a fucking ATV track to race around and called it a “Combat ATV Training course” and probably even got special funding….just to go fuck off on 4 wheelers!

That fucking rocks!


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm Military Motor Cycle qualified, busted bones to prove it. ;)  Best course EVER!


----------



## ProPatria (Oct 9, 2012)

RackMaster said:


> I'm Military Motor Cycle qualified, busted bones to prove it. ;) Best course EVER!


 
You got qualified Dispatch Rider? I have never met anyone with that one on the MPRR.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 9, 2012)

ProPatria said:


> You got qualified Dispatch Rider? I have never met anyone with that one on the MPRR.


 
Yup.  I think they ran the last course in Borden around 2000 or so, mostly Sig's, Bomber's and Meathead's ran through it.  I think there was a couple guys from 1RCR on my course.


----------



## ProPatria (Oct 9, 2012)

That's pretty sweet. I've only heard of the Patricias using it as of late, and by as of late I mean I was in Edmonton in 2004 and saw 3VP had 2 bikes there.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 9, 2012)

We didn't use them often, mostly a recruiting tool when we got tasked for dog n pony's.


----------

